# chinese mantis experiances...



## admin (Dec 6, 2004)

Guest

Posted: Tue Jul 06, 2004 3:32 am Post subject: chinese mantis experiances...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

has anyone here breeded(sp?) the chinese mantis and had results?

if anyone has a experiance (good or bad) will they share? that would be cool because they are one of the most aggressive ones out there.

-out

Back to top

jezzy607

Joined: 31 Oct 2003

Posts: 100

Location: New York/Indiana

Posted: Tue Jul 06, 2004 2:05 pm Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That is the first species I tried a couple of years back. I have found that most of the exotic species, especially species from Africa are much easier to care for and breed than the Chinese mantids. In my experience young Chinese mantids are much more prone to starvation/dessication, and cannibalization than most of the exotics. The easiest mantids to rear in my opinion is Parasphendale agrionina. The most aggressive mantids I have experience with, are any of the Sphodromantis species.

Back to top

Rick

Joined: 19 Sep 2004

Posts: 153

Location: NC

Posted: Mon Sep 20, 2004 11:15 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I find chinese mantids are easy to breed. If I find a male and a female in the wild I will manually mate them. I know they can do it by themselves but if I can ensure at least a few ooths get fertilized then I am not hurting anything. But I have bred my mantis three times. I just find a male and put him in her enclosure. Sometimes it takes days and sometimes only minutes before they get together. It comes down to the male most of the time.


----------

